# A hoy mate...the pirate bike is in today!



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2017)

just got the bike today. One hole in the box.. I was worried...I thought the paint was black but it turns out to be a very dark green.  It will clean it up nicely... hopefully decide on what tires to put on it. Here's a few pics of the decals on it...at one time it was pinned in a fine gold strips.  Once it's assembled more pics.


----------



## sloar (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks the decals are amazing!


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2017)

*Yar ... it's passed sun-up on my side o' the river .. and a Thursdee no less !!  What is takin' so dreadfully long to remove steel from the scabbard ??  Could ye be attending a Saint Groundhog Festivitee this marnin' ? Come, Lad ... be quick about it -- we want to see that wheel !!  *


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's cold out there mate... yar be seen her soon...''tis the tide rolls in soon.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> It's cold out there mate... yar be seen her soon...''tis the tide rolls in soon.





*Fair enuff ... am no stranger to patience ... 

And now ... a decent hay-penny cigar .... 
a tankard of Jamaican Blue-Mountain ...
and the attention of a saucey-wench with
fire in her good eye .........*


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ok I got out side in this wind storm and posted a few pics on it. It's still needs tires Robert deans in white will do. and a better seat a few excessories and its a thing of beauty. A really hard bike to photograph. I assume it's some where in the 1895 -96 date.? judging  By the handles bars it might be a racer/roadster? The pedals look new old stock. Really sharp nickel hubs and great looking rims.There's buried treasure under that dirt matey...;0


----------



## sloar (Feb 2, 2017)

Very cool, worth the wait.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 417465 View attachment 417464 View attachment 417463 View attachment 417462 View attachment 417460 View attachment 417459 Ok I got out side in this wind storm and posted a few pics on it. It's still needs tires Robert deans in white will do. and a better seat a few excessories and its a thing of beauty. A really hard bike to photograph. I assume it's some where in the 1895 -96 date.? judging  By the handles bars it might be a racer/roadster? The pedals look new old stock. Really sharp nickel hubs and great looking rims.There's buried treasure under that dirt matey...;0





*Redline1968 ... that is one sweet machine.  Am diggin'
the very-dark green .. with those li'l decals.  Sensational
when seen together.

Is there a metal badge .. or maybe decal identifier ?

You are the fortunate one -- going into Spring.

Happy for you .....

....... patric



 
*


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks It came with the decal on the head tube.. thin lugging frame.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 2, 2017)

I posted this in another thread.  It's the only ad that I think I have on Pirate.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 2, 2017)

Awsome ad thanks.  They really detailed it...added decals then finely pinned in very thing gold and white all over. The gold is almost all gone but a few spots and the white is intact on the frame and the front fork.  It does have the fauber ...sweet bike.


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 2, 2017)

Interesting in the ad it says 30" wheels but in details under the picture it says 28" wheels. Has anyone ever seen 30" wheels. I have a Lozier Cleveland ad that says 30" wheels.


----------

